# Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?



## stali2000100 (4. Apr. 2010)

Hi!!

Da voraussichtlich 2013 unsere Tierschutzprämie für Zwergzebus, Wasserbüffel und Hochlandrinder ausläuft und wir unseren Bestand dann auch hinuntersetzen werden sodas wir von jeder Art nur noch um die 5 Tiere haben werden.Damit brauchen diese Tiere dann halt auch nicht soviel Heu im Winter und eine große Nutzfläche wird frei.Frischwasserzulauf haben wir auch genug, von unserer eigenen Quelle.Das Wasser hat durchschnittlich 8 Grad und ist sehr Sauerstoffreich.Auf dieser Fläche möchte ich dann einen Teich anlegen.30-40.000 liter könnte er dann schon haben(wenn nicht größer).Am liebsten würde ich Koi halten aber ich hab gelesen das sie kaltes Wasser nicht vertragen,Nun möchte ich fragen ob ich nicht 2-3 Störe darin halten könnte?Es sollten 2 Sterlets und 1 Diamantstör werden.Ich würde den Teich eher rund machen, da ich gehört und gelesen hab das für Störe diese Form am besten ist.Als Abdichtung möchte ich eher helle Teichfolie nehmen, sodas ich die Störe besser beobachten kann.Der Teich soll gleichmäßig 1,50cm tief werden.Als Bodengrung würde ich 15cm Sand nehmen sodas die Fische ordentlich gründeln können.Deko würde ich eher nicht nehmen und auch keine Pflanzen.Andere Fische würde ich auch nicht dazunehmen da die ja Stören das Futter wegfressen.Futter bekämen sie am Sommer direkt in den Teich und im Winter mit einem Rohr durch die Eisschicht.

Wäre dies theoretisch möglich oder eher nicht.Was muss ich denn bei diesen imposannten Fischen denn besonders beachten(das keine Fadenalgen im Teich sein sollen weis ich schon)

Lg stali!!!


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Servus Stali

Möchte mich zu Sterlets und Stör im Gartenteich nicht äussern  .... will Dir aber dringend die Kontaktaufnahme mit "stu_fishing" ans Herz legen ... er ist Experte von Stör & Co.

Warum ich mich einer Antwort entschlage ... gib in Suche "Stör" oder Ähnliche ein .....


----------



## stali2000100 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Wie kann ich Kontakt zu Stu fish aufnehmen?Kann ihm bitte irgentwer sagen er soll sich hier zu meinem Thread äußern?

LG Stali!!!


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi Stali,

schick dem Thomas (stu fishing) doch einfach 'ne PN und verweise auf dieses Thema.
Wenn Du ihn lieb bittest, wird er sich hier sicher äußern.


----------



## canis (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hallo 

Ich kenne mich in der Störhaltung zwar nicht aus, aber wenn ich mir deine Beschreibung des Teichs durchlese, klingt das für ich v.a. nach einem: einer grossen Langeweile für Mensch und Tier! 

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber gleichmässig tief, überall gleiches und helles Substrat, keine Deko, keine Pflanzen, keine anderen Fische, das spricht für mich für einen lupenreinen Swimmungpool und nicht für einen Teich. 

Nichts für ungut. 

LG
David


----------



## stali2000100 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Ja was soll ich bei Stören Deko reingeben?Sag mir das!!!!Gib ich nen Korb Seerosen rein hindert sie die Störe beim schwimmen und tötet sie womöglich noch.Als Deko kämen nur große Steine in Frage aber meiner Meinung nach ziehen Störe keinen nutzen daraus.Und nach jahrelanger Erfahrung mit Aquaristik kann ich dir sagen das Fische sowas wie Langeweile nicht verspüren können.Auch kein Glück können sie empfinden.Und schmerzen auch nur sehr gering.Manche Arten drücken ihr wohlbefinden nur durch ihre Färbung aus(das beste beispiel ist der Betta splendens)und auch das ist bei manchen Fischen nicht der Fall.Oder was soll ich deiner Meinung nach als Deko einbringen?Auserdem geht es mir bei der Fischhaltung nicht darum einen möglichst schönen, Pflanzenreichen Teich zu besitzen sondern darum die Fische artgerecht zu halten.Auch Deko einzubringen, das die Fische nicht brauchen bzw. aus der sie keinen nutzen ziehen können und die sie nur am schwimmen hindert finde ich unnötig.Auserdem wieso äuserst du dich zu diesem Thread wenn du keine Erfahrung mit Stören hast?

LG Stali!!!


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Auserdem wieso äuserst du dich zu diesem Thread wenn du keine Erfahrung mit Stören hast?



Weil er es darf! Wir leben in einem freien Land und wer nicht gegen die Boardregeln verstößt, hat auch das Recht, sich zum Thema zu äußern. Also immer hübsch langsam mit den jungen Pferden.

Und Deine Behauptungen, was das Empfinden von Fischen angeht, möchte ich mal, solange mir keiner das Gegenteil beweißt, mit dicken Fragezeichen versehen. 

Gruß
Christine


----------



## stali2000100 (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Wieso glaubst du nicht das Fische keine Gefühle haben?So weit denken Fische nicht das sie Langeweile oder ähnliches empfinden können.Sie sind einfach zu dumm dazu.Klar kann man einem Goldfisch beibringen das er durch einen Reifen schwimmt, aber machst du es längere Zeit nicht so vergisst er es wieder.Als ich mal angeln war hat an einem Tag 3 mal der gleiche Fisch angebissen(eine Karausche.Kenne ich weil sie am Kopf so gelb war).

Lg stali!!!!


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi, 

relativ einfach - weil ich davon ausgehe, das jedes etwas  höhere Lebewesen Dinge wie Angst oder Schmerz empfinden kann, weil es überlebenswichtig ist. Und das Tiere Langeweile empfinden können, ist erwiesen. Warum also nicht auch Fische?


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

THINK 

[OT] Zum Thema Gefühle und Fische sei so viel gesagt, das ich und Du auch keine Gefühle haben können, denn auch wir vergessen Sachen, die wir irgendwann mal gewusst haben !? Sind wir einfach dumm wie die Fische ? Warum sind Fische in Laichstimmung wenn gewisse Faktoren eintreten ? Warum baggern wir gewisse Menschen an, die uns gefallen ? Weil sie/wir keine Gefühle haben ?  Warum bauen z.B. __ Sonnenbarsche Nester und verteidigen diese ? Warum bauen wir Häuser und nen Zaun drum rum ? Weil sie/wir  dumm sind ? 
Warum verzieht sich ein kranker Fisch in eine ruhige Ecke wenn er krank ist ? Warum legen wir uns hin, wenn wir krank sind ?Weil sie/wir keinen Schmerz empfinden ? 
 [/OT]

Scheint das Off Topic Thema mal wieder interessanter zu sein als das eigentliche Thema ? 
Oder warum schreibt der TE im eigenen Thread OT ? 
Vielleicht gönnt dem ganzen einer nen neuen Thread ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi Leute.....


> Nun möchte ich fragen ob ich nicht 2-3 __ Störe darin halten könnte?


er hat ja nicht geschrieben das er schon 20 Jahre 10 Störe in 30000 Liter Wasser hält.
Er wollte einfach nur wissen ob er es könnte.!
Und warum kann man ihm nicht einfach sagen das die Meinungen da weit auseinander gehen und das Störe in Flüssen leben und viel Platz zum Schwimmen brauchen 
und das man es selbst für falsch hält Störe in 30000 Liter zu halten und das es wegen dem Thema oft Streit gibt
Er kann es doch nicht wissen und fragt deshalb lieber vorher @Stali....allses richtig gemacht
Und das man sich da belesen kann.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2104
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2105
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2106
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2107
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2108

Und natürlich die Suchfunktion mit Stör füttern soll


			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> gib in Suche "Stör" oder Ähnliche ein


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi stali
 zum thema __ störe gibt es eine menge hier im forum nachzulesen.

ABER  DAS:


> Wieso glaubst du nicht das Fische keine Gefühle haben?So weit denken Fische nicht das sie Langeweile oder ähnliches empfinden können.Sie sind einfach zu dumm dazu.Klar kann man einem __ Goldfisch beibringen das er durch einen Reifen schwimmt, aber machst du es längere Zeit nicht so vergisst er es wieder.Als ich mal angeln war hat an einem Tag 3 mal der gleiche Fisch angebissen(eine __ Karausche.Kenne ich weil sie am Kopf so gelb war).



sind behauptungen, die du so in den raum stellst,--oder sind die wissenschaftlich erwiesen?
 und besonders zu deinem beispiel füge ich  folgendes an:

es gibt menschen, die fahren auch nach dem 4. führerscheinentzig wegen alkohol wieder mit *stoff* ...
und die erkennt man meist an der fahrweise, weniger an farben auf dem kopf.
warum? weil sie einfach auch nur dumm sind???

und ich würde sehr gern deine schulischen   erkenntnisse  aus den ersten klassen betreffs geologie und geschichte nachtesten, ob du da alles behalten hast
und falls nicht würdest du  wahrscheinlich nicht gern als dumm  bezeichnet werden , ODER?

was ich damit sagen will ist:
bitte stelle keine behauptungen über schmerzempfinden anderer lebewesen in den raum  die jedweder grundlage entbehren.
jedes lebewesen , daß funktionierende nerven hat, empfindet schmerz!
leider können fische nicht schreien, sonst würden es manche  nicht aushalten!

gruß 
sister


----------



## stali2000100 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Ich hab mir jetzt alle Threads nochmal durchgelesen, hab aber nirgentwo über die größe des Diamantstörs was herausgefunden.Er ist ja ne Kreuzung aus Waxdick und Sterlet.Ich schätze ihn jetzt mal auf einen meter.

Also was ich eigentlich fragen möchten einem Thrad hat jemand geschrieben das man Störe ab 10m2 Wasseroberfläche halten kann.Ich würde meinen ,einen Teich so in etwa 5m*4m*1,5m machen.Währen dann grob 20m2 Wasseroberfläche.In den Threads haben sie ja auch geschreiben das Deko und Pflanzen eigentlich nichts bringen.Also werde ich einfach nur Sand einbríngen.Hab auch gelesen das sich die Störe eh nur in den tiefwasserzonen aufhalten und deshalb finde ich verschiedene Wasserzonen auch nur Platzverschwendung.Wäre jetzt 30.000 liter für 2 Sterlets und 1 Diamantstör ausreichend?

LG stali!!!


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hallo Stali,



> Der Teich muß !!! dann aber speziel für die Störhaltung ausgelegt sein. Die Länge des Teiches, besser gesagt die Tiefwasserzone (min 1,5m-2m) muß zu Haltung mindestens 8x so lang sein wie der ausgewachsene Fisch (die Länge des Sterlets kann 1m betragen daher min. 8m lange Tiefenzone - woraus sich ein sehr großer Teich ergibt).



Hier ist der ganze Text https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619

PS: Ich hab bisher nur zwei wirklich überzeugende Störteiche gesehen - beide hatten über 100.000 Liter.


----------



## stali2000100 (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Soll ich es dann etwa doch lassen mit Stören?

Na ja, sind halt schon schöne Fische.

Wären dann villeicht Koi,Goldfische und Goldorfen eine alternative?Eigentlich ja kein Problem bei der größe aber Probleme sehe ich bei folgendem:

Das Wasser das von der Quelle wegläuft, in den Teich hat ja um die 8 Grad.Kois und alle Karpfenähnlichen beforzugen aber Temperaturen von 16-20 Grad.Da das Wasser aber kalt in den Teich rinnt wird sich der Teich nie auf 20 Grad erwärmen können.Auch wenn ich das Wasser nur Daumendick hineinlaufen lasse und die Temperaturen sehr warm sind.

Sonst würde ich einen Koiteich so 5*3*1,2m machen.Den Erstbesatz würde dann aus 3-4 Kois, 6 Goldorfen und 10-12 Goldfischen bestehen.Dann würden natürlich schon Tiefwasserzonen in den Teich kommen.Den Hintergrundbereich würde ich dann halt nur um die 30cm tief machen und dann Rohrkolben und andere Uferpflanzen einsetzen.Dieser würde dann um die 60cm tief werden und dann noch die länge des Teichs(3m) werden.In die mitte dann noch einen großen Korb Seerosen und eigentlich wäre dann ein Koiteich vertig.

Nur i9st das mit der Wassertemperatur halt blöd.Oder würde es irgentwie villeicht schon gehen?

LG stali!!!


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Forum mal Bilder von dem Teich ? das man sich das besser vorstellen kann ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi Stali,

die Wassertemperaturen und der Wasserdurchlauf sind eigentlich wie gemacht für Fische der Forellen/Äschen (Barbenregion), da gibts auch noch andere Fische außer Regenbogen- oder territoriale Bachforellen.  Was buntes wären Bachsaiblinge, Äschen wären sicher auch recht interessant. Flußbarben gingen auch - davon gibt es auch ne Goldvariante (allerdings müßte der Teich für die 3 dann schon größer als 5m x 3m  werden) Elritzen oder andere Kaltwasserkleinfische würden bei Äschen/Barbenbesatz auch noch gehen - diese fressen nur gelegentlich mal kleine Fische. Wenn Du bedrohte Fische haben willst um sie eventuell auch zu vermehren könntest Du auch Scheider oder Strömer in so einem Teich halten). Passende Unterwasserpflanzen gibts für so kalte Temperaturen auch z.B __ Quellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica).
In so einen Teich kann man dann sogar auch die __ Nase recht artgerecht halten

Solche Fische bekommt man dann aber nur über Fischzuchten (Satzfischlieferanten für Fischerei/Angelvereine ect)

MfG Frank


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hallo zusammen.

Bei 8°C kalten Quellwasser (wenn man die Schüttung kennen würde könnte man natürlich genauere Aussagen treffen) wird das ganze wohl kein Gartenteich im eigentlichen Sinne sondern eher Richtung Forellenteich gehen. 

Variante 1: Bei der von dir beschriebenen Größe könntest du Forellen (Bach-/Regenbogen-(Lachs-/Gold-)) und Saiblinge (Bach-/Elsässer-) einsetzen und dadurch deinen eigenen Frischfischbedarf abdecken. Von Äschen würde ich abraten. Da sich bei hoher Quellschüttung das Wasser nicht sonderlich aufwärmen wird würde ich in diesem Fall auch Barben und Nasen außen vor lassen. 

Wenn du den Teich mindestens um das doppelte vergrößerst (Kantenlänge mindestens 8m, Tiefe mindestens 1,2m falls der Teich im Winter offen bleibt, andernfalls mehr) könnte man zu den Forellen auch 2 Sibirische __ Störe dazusetzen... Alle anderen werden mit dem dauerhaft kalten Wasser über längere Zeit keine große Freude haben.

Variante 2: ein Kaltwasserzierfischteich. Passende Fische wären z.B. Elritzen, Bachschmerlen, Koppen und falls der Teich im Sommer wärmer als 12°C wird __ Schneider, Strömer, __ Gründling, __ Hasel und Stichling. Je nachdem ob du Fisch essen oder beobachten möchtest würde ich mich für eine der beiden Varianten entscheiden. Wobei man bei 2terer gestalterisch sicher mehr machen kann!

LG Thomas


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Ja an einen Teich mit Flussfischbesatz hab ich auch schon gedacht.Nur hab ich mir immer vorgestellt das man darin nur Forellen halten kann.Bachsaiblinge sind wirklich recht schön.

Wie wäre es mit solch einem Besatz:

5 Bachforellen
5 Bachsaiblinge
5 Äschen
3 Nasen
30-40 Elritzen
10 Koppen
10 Gründlinge

Dann ist der Teich schon ziemlich besetzt.An Barben und Schneidern bin ich gar nicht so interessiert.Nur die gelben Regenbogenforellen würden mich schon reizen.Aber ich will jetzt doch eher auf der einheimischen Seite bleiben, und die Regenbogenforellen kommen ja aus Nordamerika.Gibt es sonst villeicht noch einen einheimischen Fisch aus der Region den ich ohne Probleme mit den diesen genannten vergesellschaften könnte?

Ps:Ich hab noch so nen kleinen Froschtümpel.Er ist so 10*5*0,50m.Bei diesem rinnt bis jetzt auch etwas von dem Quellwasser hinein.Dieser erwärmt sich im Sommer auf ungefähr 10 Grad.

LG stali!!!


----------



## canis (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit solch einem Besatz:
> 
> 5 Bachforellen
> 5 Bachsaiblinge
> ...



Hallo

Das ist an sich eine interessante und halbwegs natürliche Mischung. Nur werden die drei letzten Arten wohl sehr schnell von den beiden ersten gefressen worden sein.

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi Stali,

wenn Du nur heimisches einsetzen wilst mußt Du Salvelinus fontinalis (Bachsaibling) aber auch streichen, das sind auch Amis

MfG Frank


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hi!!

Was soll heißen das ich die Bachsaiblinge streicheln soll?

Meinst du das die Koppen, Gründlinge und Elritzen gefressen werden?Wenn sie sich genug vermehren dürfte es doch kein Problem sein?

LG Stali!!!


----------



## karsten. (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Regenbogenforellen kannst du schon in den Teich setzen.(aber keine Bachforellen oder Saiblinge)Du müsstest nur ein kleines Wasserspiel in den Teich bauen damit genug Sauerstoff hinein kommt.Mit Temperaturen bis 27 grad kommen Regenbogenforellen gut zurrecht.Nur wenn das Wasser auf 30 grad oben ist wirds krietisch.Ich habe selbst 2 Forellenteiche(beide 70.000 liter)und ich halte auch Regenbogenforellen(aber auch Bachforellen, Bachsaiblinge, Seesaiblinge und Polarsaiblinge)Ich würde sagen du könntest schon 10-15 Tiere in den Teich setzen(ich halte in beiden Teichen 550 Tiere)Die Regenbogenforellen sind von den ganzen Arten am schnellsten speisevertig.Nur wenn sie über 50 cm groß ist solltest du sie aus dem Teich geben da sie dann kleinere Fische frisst.Wenn du was buntes im Teich haben willst kann ich dir nur zur Japanforelle raten(gelbe Mutation der Regenbogenforelle)ich halte sie auch selber und sie hat die gleichen Pflegeansprüche wie die normale Regenbogenforelle.
> 
> LG Stali!!!



 

Du bist ja doch ein Troll !


----------



## canis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Ob Troll oder nicht, ich antworte jetzt doch mal...



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Was soll heißen das ich die Bachsaiblinge streicheln soll?



Du sollst sie streichen und nicht streicheln! Du willst ja scheinbar nur heimisches, der Bachsaibling ist aber ebenso wie die Regenbogenforelle aus Nordmerika eingeführt. 




stali2000100 schrieb:


> Meinst du das die Koppen, Gründlinge und Elritzen gefressen werden?Wenn sie sich genug vermehren dürfte es doch kein Problem sein?



Die werden sich in einem Teich definitiv nicht genug vermehren, um dem Prädationsdruck durch Forellen standzuhalten. Sofern sie sich denn überhaupt vermehren. Gerade bei den Groppen und den Elritzen zweifle ich stark daran, wenn man sich die Laichansprüche dieser Arten vor Augen hält...

LG
David


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör/ Sterlet Artenteich?*

Hallo David,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Vielleicht können ja wenigstens einige andere User davon profitieren.


----------

